# Cob of corn!



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

OH POOR ALLEE. I HOPE SHES FEELING BETTER NOW, AND HOPEFULLY ALL THE CORN AND THE COB IS GONE. MY DOG HAS EATEN CORN ON THE COB BEFORE AND HE WAS FINE, BUT........ MY HUSBAND THINKS HE CAN EAT ANYTHING! I DISAGREE WITH THAT. WHEN MASON WAS ABOUT 7 MONTHS OLD HE MUST HAVE EATEN AND INK PEN BECAUSE ALL WE FOUND WAS THE INK EVERYWHERE. WELL A FEW DAYS WENT BY AND HE STARTED GETTING SICK. WE TOOK HIM TO THE VET AND X-RAYS WERE TAKEN AND THE INSIDE TUBING OF THE PEN WAS INSIDE HIM. THANK GOD HE MUST HAVE PASSED IT BUT HE HAD TO STAY AT THE VETS FOR 1 DAY, THEN WE HAD TO GO BACK TO SEE IF IT CAME OUT. WE NEVER DID FIND IT IN THE YARD THO! BE CAREFUL, THESE GOLDENS LOVE STUFF THEY ARE NOT SUPPOSE TO HAVE! MY DOG ALSO LOVES ROCKS! AND HUBBY THINKS THATS OKAT TOO:no:

HUGS ALLEE.......

DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You are very fortunate that her intestines did not get blocked! Poor girl. I had a dog that I actually gave a cob of corn to many years ago. She was so horribly sick for 2 days. Lesson learned!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope Allee is feeling better real soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That poor girl. They like to eat things all the time and usually it causes bad results. Hopefully she has passed all of it and will be ok. Good luck!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I was at the vet one day when a woman was picking up her Irish Wolfhound from obstruction surgery for a cob of corn. I hope all is well and good thing you took her to the vet.

My daughter was having some intestinal problems a few months ago, and one this the specialist told me was that diarhea can be a sign of a blockage, most people think it is the opposite.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep us posted!


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

The x-rays the next day came back clean, she had already started her meds, and she started to have normal stools again. She's been fine since we brought her home. She'll be on the meds for 8 days. Based on what the vet said, there's no way to determine if there is still cob in her stomach, it doesn't show up in x-rays, but after so many days she'd either puke it out or try to pass it, which looks has already happened. The vet actually told me a horrible story, after she was confident that Allee was fine, about someone who brought their dog in for boarding and the next day the techs found the dog dead. Afterwards they found out that there was a cob of corn lodged in her intestines. The owner knew he ate it, but didn't think of it as an issue at all. I didn't actually know Allee swallowed some, but if I did, I don't know how seriously I would have taken it either. I'm very glad everything is okay. Crazy dogs.


----------

